# [Gelöst] Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren



## Ceon026 (26. Juli 2014)

*[Gelöst] Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Hallo, ich möchte unter Linux Mint meine Soundkarte installieren. Treiber habe ich mir für Linux runtergeladen.
In der readme datei steht folgenes:

Quick install

In terminal,

1) Goto source directory
2) Execute make command as root
   make
   make install

Weiss wer wie ich die Soundkarte " Creative lap SB07030" installieren kann?


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Bitte führe in einem Terminal folgenden Befehl aus und poste die Ausgabe hier:
lspci | grep -i audio
(das | ist kein kleines L, sondern das Pipe-Zeichen links vom Y)

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ceon026 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

lspci l grep -i audio
Usage: lspci [<switches>]

Basic display modes:
-mm		Produce machine-readable output (single -m for an obsolete format)
-t		Show bus tree

Display options:
-v		Be verbose (-vv for very verbose)
-k		Show kernel drivers handling each device
-x		Show hex-dump of the standard part of the config space
-xxx		Show hex-dump of the whole config space (dangerous; root only)
-xxxx		Show hex-dump of the 4096-byte extended config space (root only)
-b		Bus-centric view (addresses and IRQ's as seen by the bus)
-D		Always show domain numbers

Resolving of device ID's to names:
-n		Show numeric ID's
-nn		Show both textual and numeric ID's (names & numbers)
-q		Query the PCI ID database for unknown ID's via DNS
-qq		As above, but re-query locally cached entries
-Q		Query the PCI ID database for all ID's via DNS

Selection of devices:
-s [[[[<domain>]:]<bus>]:][<slot>][.[<func>]]	Show only devices in selected slots
-d [<vendor>]:[<device>]			Show only devices with specified ID's

Other options:
-i <file>	Use specified ID database instead of audio
-p <file>	Look up kernel modules in a given file instead of default modules.pcimap
-M		Enable `bus mapping' mode (dangerous; root only)

PCI access options:
-A <method>	Use the specified PCI access method (see `-A help' for a list)
-O <par>=<val>	Set PCI access parameter (see `-O help' for a list)
-G		Enable PCI access debugging
-H <mode>	Use direct hardware access (<mode> = 1 or 2)
-F <file>	Read PCI configuration dump from a given file


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*



Jimini schrieb:


> (*das | ist kein kleines L, sondern das Pipe-Zeichen links vom Y*)


 Mit AltGr und der <-Taste kannst du das Pipe-Zeichen erzeugen.

Alternativ kannst du auch nur "lspci" eingeben und den Output hier posten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ceon026 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

oh man hab gelesen das ist ein kleines L 

lspci | grep -i audio
00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)


----------



## Ceon026 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Nochmal ein Foto gemacht


----------



## Jimini (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*



Ceon026 schrieb:


> oh man hab gelesen das ist ein kleines L
> 
> lspci | grep -i audio
> 00:05.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
> 02:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)


 Okay, demnach handelt es sich also nicht um eine Creative-Soundkarte. Oder bist du sicher, dass du eine dedizierte Soundkarte eingebaut hast? Falls ja, wird diese nicht erkannt. Wobei es mich wundert, dass du scheinbar Soundprobleme hast, da sowohl Creative- als auch nVidia-Geräte in der Regel erkannt und gut unterstützt werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## hodenbussard (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Geh mal auf das Lautsprechersymbol,anklicken und auf Audio Einstellungen.Dort findest den Reiter Konfiguration.
Auf NVIDIA HDA  und dort das Profil auf Aus stellen,dann spricht der regulär direkt die SB an.


----------



## Ceon026 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Ich habe dort kein Reiter mit Konfiguration.



Jimini schrieb:


> Okay, demnach handelt es sich also nicht um eine Creative-Soundkarte. Oder bist du sicher, dass du eine dedizierte Soundkarte eingebaut hast? Falls ja, wird diese nicht erkannt. Wobei es mich wundert, dass du scheinbar Soundprobleme hast, da sowohl Creative- als auch nVidia-Geräte in der Regel erkannt und gut unterstützt werden.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Auf der Soundkarte leuchtet auch eine rote Lampe. Bios update habe ich auch durchgeführt.
Der Sound von meinem Monitor und mein Onboard Sound werden erkannt. Ich hab noch was gefunden , unter Soundkarte wird nicht erkannt. Soundkarten konfigurieren
Aber ich kappier das mit dem Bootloader noch nicht ganz


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Bitte führe mal "lspci" aus und poste den kompletten Output hier. Führe ferner "dmesg > /home/dein_benutzername/dmesg.txt" aus und poste den Inhalt der Datei unter nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ceon026 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Ok einmal lspci:
nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service
und dmseg:
nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service

hoffe ich hab das so richtig gemacht.
mfg


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Führe mit root-Rechten bitte einmal "update-pciids" aus, danach nochmal "lspci" und poste den Output hier. Aus irgendeinem Grund wird dort keine Creative-Soundkarte gelistet - vielleicht liegt es an einer noch nicht bekannten Geräte-ID.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ceon026 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Danke schonmal für deine hilfe. Ich habe anscheinend ein Hardeare Problem. Könnte das Mainboard sein, weil sich der Rechner nach einigerzeit aufhängt und dann nicht mehr bootet. Werde das die Tage mal durchchecken.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...robleme/345147-mainboard-defekt-batterie.html


----------



## Ceon026 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

So die Soundkarte wurde erkannt. Das Problem lag am Mainboard, dies hatte wohl ein Defekt. Hab jetzt ein anderes eingebaut und alles funst jetzt.


----------



## Icebreaker87 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Gelöst] Linux Mint Soundkarte installieren*

Super wens jetzt läuft. Rein intressenshalber hast du mal ander Pcislots getestet? Um das Problem auf einen einzugrenzen oder gehen alle nicht?
Mfg


----------

